# My Old Track



## hojoe (Dec 1, 2004)

All the tracks I have ever built have always been a roadcourse through a town. Landscaped like a train layout. I've had about five over my life time. Pictures of my last one are below.
After seeing the great tracks that are on HT I am now thinking of building a racing complex. An Oval with a roadcourse around it. No train this time as it takes up to much room. The road course would be for tjets only as I like the bridge, bump and specialty tracks (I'm talking lock& joiner by the way). Then I could still run the magnet cars I have on the oval. I'm starting with two 4X8 tables, but I have another 4X4 that I can add. With 20 feet I could have drag races on the straightaway of the road course. Comments and suggestions would be greatly appreciated.
hojoe


----------



## ScottD961 (Jan 31, 2008)

Hi Looks like a nice layout you have there. I know what you mean about the trains taking up a lot of room, I used to do trains but once everything was built I would get bored with it real quick. Trains don't really interest me that much , it was the building. But then I came accross the racemasters site and got hooked back on the slots . I had a lot of them as a kid and used to go to Long Island every summer and race my cousins. I'm a car guy to begin with so it is a perfect match. Met and dealt with a lot of really nice people on this site which of course is helping me expand my new/old hobby! 
Scafremon had a thread about a track that he built using Tomy track and he built a HUGE four lane race course with it. He gave me a break down on all of the track that was needed and what he used for constructing his table. I am currently building it in the basement. I think you will have a lot of fun with it when you set it up as a race course and if you have the room , go four lane.I haven't built mine yet and I already have friends buying cars and needleing me about getting it done. My only regret is that I thought that slots had pretty much died out after the seventies and that was when my interest in real cars took over. I regret now not sticking with this hobby but it is soo cool to be back now ! Have fun !


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

I always like the two in one towney layouts...reminds me of Christmas and a frosty department store window. 

I'm currently running "jerk and doink ya" track as well. It's been massaged during my DOT projects from time to time and is pretty smooth for prehistoric track. After reading your post I thought I'd forewarn you that most mag cars have less clearance than the old school cars. The country bridge and hump tracks present high centering problems so ya might wanna keep that in mind when your penciling things up and you still plan to run a variety of cars.

Like you I came back to slots later in life and included the whoopty doo's in an initial layout. Powered up and had great fun 'til I motored one of my AFX cars and a Tycopro brass pan. I had one of those forgotten knowledge moments where ya go, "D'OH! I remember that!" :freak:


----------

